# The angry guitar player



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I feel his pain


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Someone should suggest valium to him lol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should get him on here


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There are a few on youtube. I am guessing they are a bit of a set up but every time I watch them I just end up cracking up. Its good therapy.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You should see him on a Sunday when he plays his guitar in the Pulpit .......








The congregation love it .......


:surprise: :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------

